# Geminox Gas Boiler Repair.



## Anonymouse (12 May 2009)

Desperate in east cork! Anyone know of anybody who has a knowledge of these boilers?? No one returns my calls. Bought in Aquatech in Cork 11 years ago. Was trouble free till now. Ready to tear my hair out!


----------



## DGOBS (12 May 2009)

Which geminox boiler is it? model etc....

What problems are you having?


----------



## Anonymouse (13 May 2009)

Hi, Thanks for replying. Its a THR 5-25 M75. Goes as far as 2 in the sequence then reverts to flashing zero. In manual it says....Domestic Hot water circuit 1 Short circuit. and under other alarm code heading for 0 it says. Incorrect fan speed during preventilation phase. check parameter  DA3. I also know I have a small leak in my pressure relief valve as I keep having to top up the water but thats not been a problem. Have you any buddies down here who are also into boilers......?????


----------

